# Six months old and one weird ear!



## cms711 (Feb 5, 2012)

Magnum just turned 6 months old two days ago, his one ear is up nice and good but the one still has a slight bend in the base. The vet said he thinks the catilage is too strong and pulling itself in??

Should I start to look into taping or something to help guide it? Here are two pictures of it!


----------

